

Hiccup - a Python extension framework for Burp Suite - chair6
http://github.com/zynga/hiccup

======
chair6
Hiccup is a framework that allows the Burp Suite to be extended and
customized, through the interface provided by Burp Extender. Its aim is to
allow for the development and integration of custom testing functionality into
the Burp tool using Python request/response handler plugins.

While Burp is largely focused on web application security testing, the proxy
functionality can also be of great use for broader web application testing
tasks.

Check it out on Github - <https://github.com/zynga/hiccup/>

Example plugins -
<https://github.com/zynga/hiccup/tree/master/plugins/disabled>

